# what to do



## resentful (Dec 7, 2009)

Im thinking about asking for a divorce but I don't know how to do it. Also how do you handel debt and everything else. Ijust don't know how to handel things and I was hoping to get some advice on how to handel these hard questions. If someone has gone through this and can help I would realy appreatate it.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Every country, state, province has slightly different laws on what exactly will happen. If your pretty sure that's what you want to do, See a laywer. He/she will be in the best position to inform you properly on your rights the others rights and what you should do.

You will be there sooner or later. Might as well get good information from the start.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I think that is good advice, research on the internet what your laws in your area are.....see a lawyer and then try to have some kind of plan in place before you pull the plug.
good luck


----------

